# seed mix



## teq1 (Jan 8, 2011)

I wanted to buy some seed mixes for my torts. Turtlecafe.com has some good ones but, after never receiving an order I placed, I don't want to buy from them again. Neither from turtlestuff. Their mixes are good, but ugh!! Why can't they just send me the seeds I paid for instead of ripping me off!!

Anyway,  I was looking to buy a mix that has flowers only, and possibly another mix that is just grasses or a forage mix like the one pictured here called Forage Mix (2nd item): http://www.turtlestuff.com/category/Custom-Blended-Forage-Seed-Pasture-Mixes-39

If no such mixes exist, I can just purchase them individually. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

I tried looking at online seed stores but, since I am horrible with plants and plant names and am not too knowledgeable about them anyways, it didn't go so well . Can you tell I'm not a plant person?

Any information you can provide is helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## moswen (Jan 8, 2011)

i don't remember what an egyptian's diet is supposed to consist of, but i buy a seed mix for my sulcatas (all grasses) here:

www.sulcatafood.com

also i know you can buy seed mixes (for cattle, but they eat a highly fibrous diet just like sulcatas!) at your local feed store, they offer lots of different mixes and varieties, and you can get them without alfalfa.

also at feed stores i can get large packets with tons more seeds from local farmers for cheaper than the packets you can get at lowe's and stuff, i buy mustard and turnip greens, spaghetti squash, pumpkin... all sorts of stuff. yours will probably sell something like the same thing.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 8, 2011)

This site has some good seed mixes. When I am ready to reorder I will order from them. 

http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/

My first order was from sulcatafood.com, when I asked them what grasses they had in the mix they wouldn't tell me. I was a little disappointed. I get alot of clover from that batch and only two other types of grass that grows. So basically only 3 things have been growing, 2 kinds of grasses and some clover. Since they would not specify, I also grow rye and bermuda grasses in different containers. 

Carolina pet supply has a good variety of grasses and mixes to grow. Good luck! Let us know what you end up deciding!! I am curious to see how other mixes grow!


----------



## teq1 (Jan 8, 2011)

There are some feed stores here locally, but they suck. For some reason they don't carry alot of things.

I checked out sulcatafood.com. That first mix they have on their website seems pretty good.

I've bought from carolina pet supply before and I always receive my order quickly. I like their Grazing Tortoise seed mix. Would that be good for my egyptians? 

I'm very picky when choosing seeds


----------



## jagsrule100 (Jan 8, 2011)

Does Lowes or Home Depot have seeds that are good for tortoises?

Or do you have to buy it from tortoise sites?


----------



## teq1 (Jan 8, 2011)

jagsrule100 said:


> Does Lowes or Home Depot have seeds that are good for tortoises?
> 
> Or do you have to buy it from tortoise sites?




I've never really checked if they have any at lowes or home depot. Maybe they have some, but not sure.
I actually just did a search on ebay and found a seller who sells ALL types of seeds for flowers and such. I can give you their information if you'd like. This seller has the majority of what I'm looking for. And while I keep adding to my list, I'll keep searching their items to see if they have what I need so I can order all together. 

Oh, and I think I'm going to go with the grazing mix that carolina pet supply sells. I like how they put a list of all seeds included in the mix. Maybe I'll order just a small pack from the sulcata website though just to see how and what grows. By ordering the grazing mix, my torts have grass to graze on, and I'll buy flower seeds on ebay to give them some delicious flowers to add to their meals.


----------



## Angi (Jan 8, 2011)

Google Theodor Payne not sure of the spelling but that is where I bought seed mixes.

Google Theodor Payne not sure of the spelling but that is where I bought seed mixes.
I can always send dandilion seeds


----------



## teq1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Angi said:


> Google Theodor Payne not sure of the spelling but that is where I bought seed mixes.
> 
> Google Theodor Payne not sure of the spelling but that is where I bought seed mixes.
> I can always send dandilion seeds






Really? That would be great! How much? 

I'll check out that website you mentioned and see what I can find. Thanks!


----------



## jagsrule100 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just bought the sulcata seed packets from sulcatafood.com. Would it be safe to plant the seeds in a small plastic tray (like the tray that the spring mix food comes in) and put it under my mvb light?


----------



## sulcatafood (Jan 27, 2011)

jagsrule100 said:


> I just bought the sulcata seed packets from sulcatafood.com. Would it be safe to plant the seeds in a small plastic tray (like the tray that the spring mix food comes in) and put it under my mvb light?


Yes, it will grow very well in small plastic trays. For faster germination, you can put a heating pad under the tray, but it is not necessary. We are the ones that sold you the seed  

We make new mixes every couple of months. If you (or anyone else) ever has a problem or concern with our seed or our elephant grass, please let us know. We want all customers to be happy. I am going to try to keep better track of what specific seeds are in each mix. I am going to be mixing up a new batch next month and will be sure to have a list posted on the website of what is included. We are hoping to get some new seeds from the Ag. dept. at the University. We are always on the look out for new plants/seeds that are nutritionally superior for tortoises. 
Celeste
www.sulcatafood.com


----------

